# Logan 200 Pulley Size



## nayr (Aug 1, 2013)

I am about ready (after much delay) to finish up rebuilding my Logan 200 flatbelt when I realized I was missing (among other things) the pulley that attaches to the motor shaft. I was going to just approximate based on the size of the gaurd, but I didn't know how much that would throw off speeds in the gearbox. If someone could just give me a quick measurement it would be much appreciated.

Also for the motor speed. I did have the original (or what I assume to be original) 3 phase motor with the specs plate that I will not be using. However the specs plate seems to have run away. I did remember it was 1/2 hp, but I forgot if it was 1750 or 3450 rpm. That being said he is likely to come back home sooner of later, but the motor pulley is the more pressing issue at present. Again any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 1, 2013)

The motor should be 1750 RPM. The OD of the two sheaves of the motor pulley are 2.31" and 4.28".  Those are the sizes as quoted by Scott Logan of Logan Actuator Company, former manufacturer of Logan lathes, and current supplier of parts, knowledge, and other items regarding Logan lathes. You can often find used pulleys on Ebay for somewhere in the $30 range.


----------



## nayr (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for your help. Just to clarify the pulley that is directly on the motor shaft is stepped, as to give two speeds, in addition to those on the spindle pulley? Just looking at the whole assembly, the pulley slave to the motor pulley seems like it only has one diameter for a belt. :thinking:

Rereading your reply you did say sheaves, which makes me think of v-belt pullies. I do have the older flatbelt model, though I am not sure it is any different.


----------



## Snag_one (Aug 3, 2013)

nayr said:


> Thanks for your help. Just to clarify the pulley that is directly on the motor shaft is stepped, as to give two speeds, in addition to those on the spindle pulley? Just looking at the whole assembly, the pulley slave to the motor pulley seems like it only has one diameter for a belt. :thinking:
> 
> Rereading your reply you did say sheaves, which makes me think of v-belt pullies. I do have the older flatbelt model, though I am not sure it is any different.



  The motor pulley is stepped , as Wermie says . The large countershaft pulley is also stepped . The countershaft pulley is flat , not grooved . Diameters on my Wards 2136 are 8.75 and 9.75" . 
  For clarity , the drive is vee <motor> to flat <countershaft> then flat <countershaft>to flat <spindle> belt . This gives a total of 6 speeds in direct gearing and 6 more in backgear . Many prefer a 3ph motor because they run smoother . Add a VFD and you also have nearly infinite speed control .


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 3, 2013)

Yup!!  SnagOne is correct. Sorry I didn't respond sooner - been kinda busy the last few days and didn't get a chance to get in here till now.   Take a look at the photos for this motor pulley on eBay:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOGAN-LATHE...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3a7ec5b37b


----------



## nayr (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for clearing things up. The link that Wermie gave was the only motor pulley I saw on ebay. Unfortunately it was the 2.5/5.25" size that the description said would be for 800 series lathes. I went to the Logan store and sure enough they had what I needed.... for $130. That's more than half of what I paid for the lathe itself. That's when I started thinking that maybe I could look at tractor supply for 2.5" and 4.5" pulleys. My other idea was to make temporary wooden ones until I got it up and running and then maybe look into machining them. Do any of these sound like reasonable ideas?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 7, 2013)

nayr said:


> That's when I started thinking that maybe I could look at tractor supply for 2.5" and 4.5" pulleys. My other idea was to make temporary wooden ones until I got it up and running and then maybe look into machining them. Do any of these sound like reasonable ideas?



If you can't get two separate pulleys to line up or fit on the shaft you could use just one.  You would be limited to only 3 speeds but that would be enough to get you going and you can keep your eyes out for a replacement on eBay or elsewhere or cut your own when you feel ready.


----------

